# DEVD vs UDEV Option When Compiling Xorg



## BawdyAnarchist (Feb 27, 2020)

Hi all, first post here, 3-week old Linux convert (Qubes). Docs have been phenomenal, and my head-first dive into FreeBSD has been rewarding.

To the question: What are the differences in compiling x11-servers/xorg-server with DEVD or UDEV option selected?  Specifically, I would prefer that graphical editors such as Kdenlive, Blender, Krita, and live webcams to operate as smoothly as possible with my nvidia RTX2080.  I am also trying to avoid using ported Linux solutions, and stay as much inside the native BSD environment when possible.  Although I'm not sure how possible that is when it seems most Qt/Gtk programs have dependencies on GNU.

If I understand correctly, DEVD is the native FreeBSD daemon for managing devices, UDEV is the Linux solution, and isn't replacing DEVD. However, devel/libudev-devd is supposed to translate between the two for the purposes of Xorg compiled with UDEV, which has very recently become the new default.  The fact that FreeBSD merged this change is already a pretty good indication of the top level answer, but I haven't been able to find more detail regarding the specifics of what would be different, better/worse, in compiling Xorg with UDEV vs DEVD.

I have read the rumor that there might not be much reason to include UDEV, that UDEV itself has typical Linux bloat, and even contributes to so called parasitic dependency.  If any smart people out there have some info, it would be greatly apprecaiated.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Apr 3, 2020)

It seems the default is currently UDEV


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Apr 3, 2020)

I am interesting to know this as well since I just switched to ports from packages and can at least make the choice. I want to be sure to make the right choice...


----------

